# Window tint background



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll bet that if it is applied carefully that would look pretty good.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

thats what I was thinking as well. It could even be backlit and probably look pretty sweet.


----------



## nonnac28 (Oct 29, 2014)

I frosted the back of my tank, it is amazing. I fought about tinting it, but never tried. Cant wait to see how your looks.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I'm going to try it. Tomorrow, I'll go by advance and pick some up. If you want to see the outcome, it'll be in my journal (see my signature)


----------



## fishbone11 (Sep 11, 2014)

I just painted the outside back of my tank (not set up yet) with flat black Rustolem.
I hope this wasn't a screw up.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't worry, it's not a screw up. If you need to, with some elbow grease, you can scrape the paint off (if it's a glass aquarium and not acrylic). I've painted quite a few tanks in my time. I'm just looking for an alternative option.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have the "Privacy" tint on the back of my tank. I have used paint in the past and figured why not try something new.

It looks like a darkly tinted car window, which IMO isn't that great a look. You can still see the wall and any cords that may be behind the tank, they are just darker.

Paint was easier to apply, looks nicer, and is cheaper. A frosted film could probably look a lot better with the right aquascape and appropriate back lighting, but the tinted stuff just doesn't accomplish much.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I've used sign vinyl which works pretty well as long as you're real careful to get all the bubbles out when you apply it . Think it's similar stuff to window tint . I used one of the plastic spreaders meant for Bondo to squeeze out the air pockets as I applied the vinyl, a plastic putty knife would probably be just as good . If your tank is over maybe 15 gallons , you might want to get some help , if only to hold up the film off the glass while you press it down with the spreaders .


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Good point...my tank is 75 gallons. I guess I will have to enlist the wife in this chore. She's gonna love that.


----------



## Navyblue (Jan 1, 2013)

Around here nobody paint their tanks, LFS here sells vinyl sheets which can be pasted on the back of the tank, which can be removed without any residue. Not too different from window tint except it's opaque. All my tanks use it.

Btw it's easy to apply vinyl perfectly, the trick is to wet the glass surface with water before applying, and then use a plastic scrapper / credit card / ruler to scrap out the water pockets. It's a lot harder to scrap out air pockets.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

691175002 said:


> I have the "Privacy" tint on the back of my tank. I have used paint in the past and figured why not try something new.
> 
> It looks like a darkly tinted car window, which IMO isn't that great a look. You can still see the wall and any cords that may be behind the tank, they are just darker.
> 
> Paint was easier to apply, looks nicer, and is cheaper. A frosted film could probably look a lot better with the right aquascape and appropriate back lighting, but the tinted stuff just doesn't accomplish much.


I was thinking of the limo tint, 5% opacity. Maybe that would look better?



Navyblue said:


> Around here nobody paint their tanks, LFS here sells vinyl sheets which can be pasted on the back of the tank, which can be removed without any residue. Not too different from window tint except it's opaque. All my tanks use it.
> 
> Btw it's easy to apply vinyl perfectly, the trick is to wet the glass surface with water before applying, and then use a plastic scrapper / credit card / ruler to scrap out the water pockets. It's a lot harder to scrap out air pockets.


That's the same technique I always use for applying window tint and screen protectors for my electronics. There really is no other way if you don't want air pockets.


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Try black Plastidip- goes on as easy as spay paint and can be removed easily.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Check my sig. I used black window tint on my 7g cube. Worked out great!


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

2-Skinny said:


> Try black Plastidip- goes on as easy as spay paint and can be removed easily.


:thumbsup:

I painted the back of my (acrylic) tank with plastidip. Really easy, and has a nice textured flat black finish that's easy to remove. Goes on easier than spraypaint too, only downside is its like $5/can, so a little more pricey than cheapo black paint.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

2-Skinny said:


> Try black Plastidip- goes on as easy as spay paint and can be removed easily.


Hmm, never heard of this. I will check it out


devilduck said:


> Check my sig. I used black window tint on my 7g cube. Worked out great!


I see you used the 5% I mentioned as well. It does look pretty good.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Purchased the window tint today and installed it by myself. There is a hair in it and a bubble or two here or there, but once the hardscape is in, you won't really notice. While I was applying it in the middle of the room, it was very transparent, even at 5%. However, once it was pushed up against the wall, it's not at all. I think it looks great.

The biggest benefit, in my opinion is that it is static cling. No mess if I ever want to remove it. 

I will let everyone know how it holds up over time. I don't expect any issues.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Here it is, if you want to see what it looks like when the scape is done and the tank is filled and lighted, check out my journal (in my signature).


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I was considering window tint myself but it gets expensive when you have multiple tanks like the project I am working on. Are you planning to back light your tank? I have been toying around with glass acrylic paints to pull off my back lighting effect. I am trying to find a happy medium between opaque and frosted and how to vary my light source placement. I think one of the biggest issues is how much is there to hide and can it be covered up by plants or hardscape objects.


----------

